# New Member - Am I welcome to post here?



## joie (May 19, 2019)

Hi, I joined this site recently. Can I post here if I'm not married but I'm in a LTR?


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

I don't see why not. There are lots of single people here. Welcome to TAM. Lots of very helpful people here.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Yes. Welcome!


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Of course.

How can we help?


----------

